

Splash Screens Are Evil, Don't Use Them - Alupis
http://cyrilmottier.com/2012/05/03/splash-screens-are-evil-dont-use-them/

======
BetaCygni
So what's the alternative? If you've got an app that loads slowly, what are
you supposed to do?

